# Children



## Grumpy

"I get to answer the same question all day long, and I've gotten pretty good at saying 'no.' So, I think my kids have been a perfect foundation for my job." Sarah Huckabee Sanders


----------



## vraiblonde

My new favorite is, "I think that's something we all learned in 8th grade Civics...." in response to the clearly undereducated reporter asking why Trump isn't making laws.


----------



## Wishbone

vraiblonde said:


> My new favorite is, "I think that's something we all learned in 8th grade Civics...." in response to the clearly undereducated reporter asking why Trump isn't making laws.



A journalist with a degree no doubt.


----------

